# Looking for Miss America



## sm2501 (Mar 28, 2018)

I'm working on my Miss America bike, let's see yours! I'm curious about color combinations, wheel colors, etc.


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 28, 2018)

Photo courtesy of @37fleetwood

Couple more


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 28, 2018)

@Freqman1


----------



## brann.ty@verizon.net (Mar 28, 2018)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jkent (Mar 28, 2018)

Miss America 2018  I like her color combination.


----------



## cyclingday (Mar 28, 2018)

This one sold on eBay today.


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 28, 2018)

cyclingday said:


> View attachment 778555 This one sold on eBay today.



That was tempting....but no room at the Inn


----------



## cyclingday (Mar 28, 2018)

I know, I felt the same way.
Ladies bikes are like a Coconut Cream Pie.
Looks good, tastes good, I want it, but my better judgement says, naw! 
No room for such a delight of gluttony.


----------



## Robertriley (Mar 28, 2018)

LMAO Marty, that couldn't be put any better.  That being said, I did buy a girls bike today.  We will see how long it last.


cyclingday said:


> I know, I felt the same way.
> Ladies bikes are like a Coconut Cream Pie.
> Looks good, tastes good, I want it, but my better judgement says, naw!
> No room for such a delight of gluttony.


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 29, 2018)

I've had a few of these. There seems to be a lot of variety in the details of these bikes such as the "ELGIN" being embossed or decal, pedals, seats, stems, hubs, tanks, and even headlight set-ups. My maroon and white bike is largely original with the exception of the headlight bar and one bezel having been replaced at some time. All original MAs I've seen have painted wheels. The red bike shown here does have a tank just not shown in the pic (this bike was sold). This was a promotional model and a cross between a true MA and a Four Star. From what I understand this promotional model was solid dark blue with white pins and not two-toned like a true MA. V/r Shawn


----------



## mike j (Mar 29, 2018)

Here's my '39, waving the flags. Very close to the original two tone blue. I've added the rack since this photo.


----------



## catfish (Mar 29, 2018)

Not mine. I should have bought it.


----------



## mickeyc (Mar 29, 2018)

With all that metal on the back, guessing they might be a bit heavy?


----------



## kngtmat (Mar 29, 2018)

Men's or ladies bikes if they are that cool looking like those it doesn't matter to me.


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 29, 2018)

mickeyc said:


> With all that metal on the back, guessing they might be a bit heavy?



They are portly broads. I was afraid after all that work, my girl was going to despise riding hers. To my amazement, she say's it's one of her easiest riding bikes. Thank God!


----------



## Brian R. (Mar 31, 2018)

Please forgive my ignorance. Why "Miss America?" Was it the Elgin model name, a nickname when new, a nickname among collectors, or ??


----------



## mike j (Mar 31, 2018)

Pretty sure it was a nickname back then. Think that it was technically the Elgin deluxe something. They are really cool bikes, I'm loving them.


----------



## mrg (Mar 31, 2018)

The 41 Sears catalog said it was the " Miss America " of the bicycle world! so think that's how it started.


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 1, 2018)

mrg said:


> The 41 Sears catalog said it was the " Miss America " of the bicycle world! so think that's how it started.



Mark is correct--here is the ad. V/r Shawn


----------



## Oilit (Apr 2, 2018)

jkent said:


> Miss America 2018  I like her color combination.
> View attachment 778542



You're just fishing for easy "Likes", aren't you?


----------



## Bikermaniac (Apr 3, 2018)

catfish said:


> Not mine. I should have bought it. View attachment 778816 View attachment 778817 View attachment 778819 View attachment 778820




I agree.


----------



## Bikermaniac (Apr 3, 2018)

Sam's Miss America.


----------



## jayheazy (Aug 10, 2018)

Hello all, I just bought this one out of a hay loft.  I’m hoping you guys can help me find out exactly what I’ve got. Looks to be very original but I’m not sure if a few items. It has wood hand grips and I think incorrect pedals. The paint is original dark blue w/ white pin stripes everywhere, wheels are white w/ blue pin stripes. Serial # looks like 
S E    34470.  
 Any help will be appreciated.
Sorry for the terrible pics, I will get better pictures tomorrow in the sunlight.


----------



## barneyguey (Aug 10, 2018)

cyclingday said:


> View attachment 778555 This one sold on eBay today.



That sure explains the fender skirts on the girls J. C. Higgins.


----------



## Awhipple (Aug 19, 2018)

jayheazy said:


> Hello all, I just bought this one out of a hay loft.  I’m hoping you guys can help me find out exactly what I’ve got. Looks to be very original but I’m not sure if a few items. It has wood hand grips and I think incorrect pedals. The paint is original dark blue w/ white pin stripes everywhere, wheels are white w/ blue pin stripes. Serial # looks like
> S E    34470.
> Any help will be appreciated.
> Sorry for the terrible pics, I will get better pictures tomorrow in the sunlight.
> ...



Wow! That one is cool! I hope you just clean it, service it, and ride it.


----------



## bikesnbuses (Feb 25, 2019)

Adding my wifes new bike to the list for color combo reference .Uncleaned original paint form original owners son. I cant tell if this seat was ever white?Maybe?..


----------



## Pedals Past (Mar 2, 2019)

Dressed like a sex goddess or just that simple girl in bobby socks ...... I love girls bikes this is my favorite 

1.ms.America
2. Shelby Airflow 
3. 37 RMS
4. Colson Vogue 

Just think of how many girls sat on the exotic seats of these bikes - blessed into woman hood desired by a hard working gardener towing his push mower behind his 4 star deluxe 


For that lucky dog who she kissed and he was so stupid to fall in love with her...... he was never the same! 




the skylark seat was still offered at Xmas 39 more so it was also known as the 1939 Worlds Fair Bike - this one has it all floating hub shockease gooseneck skylark seat ND 2 speed 




this one needs a simple little Hong Kong girl about 23 years old with a long dress bobby socks glasses and one of those big circular ropes suckers  or a slush cherry sno cone like memoius of a Geshia  .....


----------



## Pedals Past (Aug 21, 2019)

It was released at the 1939 NY worlds fair Don Vaughn had the example used in his collection along with a whole attic in his barn full of nos colson strollers in the box that were never used or rented they had a colson badge i bought one and sold it years ago. He had alot of 39 fair stuff.


----------



## decotriumph (Aug 22, 2019)

catfish said:


> Not mine. I should have bought it. View attachment 778816View attachment 778817View attachment 778819View attachment 778820



This one was mine for awhile and these are pics I took on my driveway. That thing was HEAVY! Nice bike, though. The guy I bought it from did a nice job of building it this way. Another one I should have kept. I had it in my office when I owned it.


----------



## slick (Aug 24, 2019)

So does anyone know who ended up with this one? I'd love to have it. It would look great next to my black and chrome airflow.


----------

